# Account Expiried

## smk

Доброго времени суток.

После обновления world система сообщила что хочет обновить конфигурацию (etc-update) , что я и сделал. Поскольку у меня небольшие косяки с локалью (руки никак не дойдут) то изменения не показываются с ошибкой invalid charset name. etc-update желал обновить несколько системных файлов (насколько я помню там были /etc/login , /etc/pam.d/непомнючто), что я и сделал, думая что система делает это для моего же блага  :Smile: 

После перезагрузки на каждую попытку логина (хоть под рутом, хоть под обычным пользователем) выдавало сообщение "Account expiried". Смена пароля через chroot с лайв-сд и добавление новых пользователей не помогло ситуации. 

Гугл содержит подобные темы, но там имеется ввиду что администратор просто заблокировал аккаунт и надо просто принести ему пива  :Smile: 

Прошу вашей помощи...

С уважением.

----------

## user11

Думается, надо под chroot'ом

1. убедиться, обновлены ли конфиги.

2. посмотреть man 1 passwd, passwd -S

Лично у меня (вроде, всё работает) выдаёт:

passwd -S

root P xx/xx/2007 0 -1 -1 -1

passwd -S xxx

xxx P xx/xx/2007 0 99999 7 -1

надо полагать, на моей машине аккаунт xxx задизейблиться через 99999 дней с 1970 года, т.е. ещё не скоро.

----------

## smk

Маны я тож изза кодировки не могу читать... как можно изменить дату истечения, какой командой? Спасибо.

----------

## smk

Попробовал. Все так как и должно быть. Почему то у меня подозрения на пакет sys-apps/pam. Сейчас попробую его удалить и все что нужно пересобрать... Надеюсь он не критичен. 

Есть еще какие либо соображениях о причинах такого поведения системы?

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *smk wrote:*   

> Почему то у меня подозрения на пакет sys-apps/pam.

 

Пересобрать можно, а удалять не советую. Читай тут:

http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/libs/pam/FAQ

Мог бы ты процитировать логи в тот момент когда тебя система не пускает?

Там определенно что-то должно быть.

----------

## user11

смею вставить свое ламерское мнение (ламерское - потому что с pam никогда дело не имел):

Возможно, поможет ещё переустановить пакет shadow (и снова сделать etc-update, ответив "да" на принятие изменений в /etc/pam.d/). Ведь это, если верить 'equery b /etc/pam.d/login', именно он отвечает за соответствующие конфиги. Можно подозревать, именно эти конфиги были испорчены из-за неосторожного обновления.

Если не поможет - быть может, даже привести сюда для обмусоливания строчку для root (разумеется, заменив на XXX текст второй колонки, т.е. хеша пароля) - чтобы точно знать, что с ней тоже всё в порядке.

Кстати, ман можно читать и без chroot в "больную систему". Вроде, на installer cd маны работают. Или делать что-то типа

```
LANG=en_US.ASCII man ls
```

, чтобы читать по-аглицки на своей системе.

----------

## _Sir_

Обновлять конфиги лучше dispatch-conf, pam удалять явно не стоит  :Smile: 

следует удалить (если все еще находится в системе) pam-login и сразу в этом же сеансе установить shadow

PS про man на русском лучше навсегда забыть. Полезно во многих случаях.

----------

## smk

Спасибо за помощь, я всетаки снес pam, и пересобрал основные пакеты. После чего захотел обновиться файлик /etc/login.defs,после его обновлния в систему пустило, хоть и многие приложения ругались на зависимости (апач, ссшд и пр.). Всем спасибо, сейчас поставлю наверно обратно pam и посмотрю что из этого получится.... Заодно локаль поправлю  :Wink: 

----------

## smk

 *user11 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Кстати, ман можно читать и без chroot в "больную систему". Вроде, на installer cd маны работают. Или делать что-то типа
> 
> ```
> ...

 

```
smk / # LANG=en_US.ASCII man passwd

invalid charset name

������ ���������� ������� �������������� ��� ���������.

��������� ������� (cd /usr/share/man/ru && (echo ".ll 13.9i"; echo ".nr LL 13.9i"; echo ".pl 1100i"; /bin/bzip2 -c -d '/usr/share/man/ru/man1/passwd.1.bz2'; echo ".\\\""; echo ".pl \n(nlu+10") | /usr/bin/gtbl | /usr/bin/nroff -Tascii -c -mandoc | /usr/bin/less) ����������� � ����� 1.

invalid charset name

������ ���������� ������� �������������� ��� ���������.

��������� ������� (cd /usr/share/man && (echo ".ll 13.9i"; echo ".nr LL 13.9i"; echo ".pl 1100i"; /bin/bzip2 -c -d '/usr/share/man/man1/passwd.1.bz2'; echo ".\\\""; echo ".pl \n(nlu+10") | /usr/bin/gtbl | /usr/bin/nroff -Tascii -c -mandoc | /usr/bin/less) ����������� � ����� 1.

������ ��� passwd � ����������� ���

smk / #

```

Лучше уж пойду локаль чинить   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## smk

Собрал обратно. Теперь пишет Что No such login. Хелп! как мне востановит ьи с какими параметрами собирать?  :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

Создал нового юзера, под которым заходит нормально... в /etc/shadow и /etc/passwd все нормально. Удалил юзера root, после чего обратно он создаваться не хочет!!! Подскажите пожлуста что можно сделать, переставлять все не хочу  :Sad: 

----------

## user11

Лично я бы не решился на удаление строчки root:0:... Но, коли такое произошло, а профессионалы молчат (и, само собой, не мне их судить), могу посоветовать то, что бы попробовал сам:

1. по возможности восстановить старую запись root. Ну, либо прописать её ручками на основе той, что (наверное) есть на liveCD и тех, что у других пользователей (что будет в поле "хеш пароля" - пока не важно).

2. затем задать руту пароль: passwd из chroot с liveCD. Как вариант - прописать хеш пароля ручками (copy-paste) от любого другого пользователя с известным паролем.

----------

## smk

Восстановил из резрвной копии /etc/passwd- . Но все равно говрит Incorrect Login 3 раза и не пускает. Чуствую, что придется сносить пам =/

----------

## smk

Всем спасибо за посильную помощь, теперь все работает после послного удаления пам.д (папки в /etc) и установки заново его и пакета shadow. 

Тему можно закрывать.

----------

## user11

 *smk wrote:*   

> Тему можно закрывать.

 

Это может сделать только автор темы,

https://forums.gentoo.org/posting.php?mode=editpost&p=4211858

(обычно добавляют пометку [solved])

----------

## smk

Стоп. Дайте пожалуста файлик /etc/pam.d/screensaver или xscreensaver. А то включается блокировка компа со скринсейвером, а разблокироваться не хочет, приходится убивать иксы   :Exclamation: 

----------

## user11

```
$ cat /etc/pam.d/xscreensaver

# File autogenerated by pamd_mimic_system in pam eclass

auth    include         system-auth

```

----------

## smk

 *user11 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> $ cat /etc/pam.d/xscreensaver
> 
> ...

 

Видимо проблема где то в другом, потому что комп блокируется полностью все так же.

А кем он там генерируется?

----------

